# Laparoscopic Resection of Peritoneal Endometriosis



## Jarant (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a code for a Laparoscopic resection of peritoneal endometriosis?  The only thing I can come up with is an unlsited code 58578.    Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Jenny,CPC


----------

